
Show HN: ApocalypFit – RPG Using FitBit Stats - beerthirty
http://apocalypfit.herokuapp.com/
======
beerthirty
Hey everyone,

In my spare time over the last few weeks I've created a simple "rpg" type game
that syncs with your FitBit data allowing you to complete "quests" using your
steps (and optionally eventually floors). I'm a programmer, so it's heavily
text based and needs a lot more work. :) After a few short introductory
quests, the story starts to pick up (I've completed the first 7 quests only at
this point). Any feedback is welcome. Thanks!

~~~
this-dang-guy
Neat concept - but the intro page there is a hard stop for me. You need to
convince people _why_ they should log in via your site, screenshots,
overviews, etc.

Right now, it looks like a very bad way to harvest logins. (IMO)

~~~
beerthirty
Thank you for the feedback! Yes and good point, it dawned on me after I posted
this that the intro page has basically only served as a placeholder during my
development. I'll fix that!

~~~
this-dang-guy
Great! Looking forward to seeing it. Might give me a reason to check out
fitbit again :)

------
wccrawford
I used to use FitBit devices until I realized they were all dying right
outside of warranty, and the company started drawing a hard line on warranty
service. I switched to Withings.

Any chance of supporting other APIs like that?

[http://oauth.withings.com/api](http://oauth.withings.com/api)

~~~
beerthirty
Absolutely! If enough people are interested I have plans to add Jawbone,
Google Fit, and others. Thank you for the feedback! :)

~~~
zapt02
Google Fit would probably be the smartest choice, because it has support for
different hardware vendors. For example, Withings has Google Fit integration
so you'd get their range for free.

~~~
this-dang-guy
Ups for google fit. I can tie my Pebble into that (at the moment), so it'd
give me a leg up.

So to speak.

------
beerthirty
Thank you everyone very much for the great feedback! :) I'm going to take the
game offline for a couple days to fix some of the issues. I'll post here when
it's back up.

Thanks again!

------
fsiefken
Sounds like a cross between Habitica and Zombies Run, gamifying your fitness
around a survival or hunter-gatherer is fit.

